# Topwater bass



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What time of the year do the bass start to hit topwater at night?? I have fished Smallies at night but the action doesnt usually heat up for me until summer. Was just wondering if it was the same for LM?? will be fishing ponds by the way. Any advice on lures?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I usually start throwing them when the water hits around 55 degrees. Last Sunday I had one smallie follow a buzzbait to the boat and another one blow a buzzbait out of the water but neither one ate it. I would say with the right bait you could catch them right now on topwater, my water temps on my river last week were in the low to mid 60s. Plenty warm enough for topwater bite to be starting.


Good luck


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Now should be good in ponds. In the evenings I have seen a lot of top water activity.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Bimmer said:


> Now should be good in ponds. In the evenings I have seen a lot of top water activity.


Same here, saw quite a few blowups on top last night...not sure why I didn't tie on my trusty Tiny Torpedo, but that's me...lol


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Caught all my bass yesterday on a frog, and a jig. They are eating everything right now. Put this in your memory bank, always,ALWAYS have a topwater tied on. I have caught topwater fish as low as 42 degrees.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Caught one on my buzz frog Tuesday morning and missed another one shortly after that...


----------



## seebachers (Aug 7, 2010)

therockgj said:


> Same here, saw quite a few blowups on top last night...not sure why I didn't tie on my trusty Tiny Torpedo, but that's me...lol



I saw exactly the same thing last night. Taking the old frog and popper tonight.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the tips, hopefully will put them to use here soon.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I do a lot of night fishing myself i prefer a popper in clear water and a buzzbait in colored water. It picks up after the spawn and generally the same as smallies just a more suttle hit haha


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Caught a Bass on a Rebel Frog-r Wed. night. It was a nice size and about three feet from the shore.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Have seen bass beginning to mill around the shallows with each warm day. Last year I had some explosive action "matching the spring hatch" - I threw a realistic bird topwater from www.flipinthebird.com


----------



## gottabustem (Feb 22, 2012)

i was at a pond yesterday and threw the poper at like 9am untill 11am and got 3 then had to move to a slow sinking soft plactic


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Smallmouth in creeks are blowing the topwaters up too. My buddy told me he was catching them on a rebel popper two weeks ago. I finally got down to the water this evening and they were still busting topwater baits. My girlfriend was tossing a huge frog bait and catching 10" smallies, and I was using some sub surface walk the dog lures and they were busting them as well. The bites are short, and we lost a lot of fish at the bank, but its fun none the less.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was just fishing on Saturday and I was tossing a Live target field mouse around just for the heck of it, just got it. I was just trying it out and I had a bass jump about 2 feet out of the water. I was so surprised I forgot to set the hook! About 15 casts later I got another strike but pulled the bait out of it's mouth too early. Hopefully if this weather passes they'll turn back on.  I'm in Northeast Ohio too!


----------

